# Card cutting



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Looks like it's time to break out the video camera!

LittleFoot, 3/4"X1/2" TGB 3/8th" steel @33'


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice shooting!


----------



## BROOKS (May 22, 2014)

Sweeet!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic shooting!!!!!!! Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job! I had a look at your video, and I have put in for your badge.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Good shot, not as easy as some make it look.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

wickerman said:


> Good shot, not as easy as some make it look.


Haha! I love this one!


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

The card in the OP was cut on my third shot of that session. Bust out the video camera and it's too much pressure for me!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great job!! 

Volp


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Wow Matt, looks like yer getting ready for the next tournament alright. Or some squirrel huntin' coming up soon.

I could do that. Between 500 and 5000 takes, and luck besides! Sheesh, I can't even SEE a card sideways at 10m let alone hit one...it'd be just a lucky shot for this fella. You clefted that Queen dead on too. Surprised you don't have more kids.

Nice shooting to say the least, hats off, and a nice shooting iron (plastic) besides.

Now get out dem Ohio Blue Tip strike anywhere matches and go to town!


----------

